# Cowl hood feedback



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

Hey, I am thinking about making my own functional cowled hood for my 97 200 and I was looking for some feedback from you guys before I go buy a second hood to start body work... I am very picky when it comes to hood scoops (I can't stand stick-ons) but I think this one might look decent after its molded on, any feedback is appreciated


----------



## unisonsentra (Nov 22, 2004)

*Hmm*

Looks nice i think lewis (ishadoff) has one like that. As for me im rocking the og z scoop on the driver side... hehehee
Well dont mold it in if you keep it, if not just take it off.


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

unless you plan on lowering it a bit, getting an aggressive body kit that ties into that cowl, I would not.........just doesnt fit......

Maybe a more slim(height wise) one would work a little better. but its to pronoucned..........not working for me....

get some slr fenders, aggresive kit, then think about the hood....but thats just me.....

take it easy....
P.S. do what you think looks good.....cause alot of people may disagree with what you want, but if you like it, then F those people...including me, if I dont agree with the look you like....cheers!


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

unisonsentra said:


> Looks nice i think lewis (ishadoff) has one like that.


na, his is more like the WRX (non sti)

I have a friend with a celica who bought a chevy hood and cut the cowl out of it and actully had his hood cut and the cowl welded in. no pics, however if it was an aftermarket hood, I'm sure it would look just like it, its very well done, even if you don't like it.

IMO, that cowl is really too small and even if it was welded in I don't think it'd look that good.


----------



## JRinke (Jan 10, 2006)

thestunts200sx said:


> unless you plan on lowering it a bit, getting an aggressive body kit that ties into that cowl, I would not.........just doesnt fit......


I have to agree to be completely honest. These cars just sit too high stock to get too heavily into cosmetics before dropping the suspension. Other than that, I think the hood scoop will look excellent. The only thing I change would be to shorten the length of it about an inch or 2, but thats just me. Hopefully that'll change a little bit after its welded.


----------



## beakerguy6 (Sep 10, 2005)

Well, I am cancelling this hood design. I am planning on coming up with something more low profile. Thanks for all your input.


----------

